# The actual tire width thread



## Pisgah2000 (Nov 24, 2015)

Tire widths vary based on manufacturer and rim width, which can be a bit frustrating if you're working with tight frame or brake tolerances. I figure having a list somewhere would be helpful. Feel free to add your info, including the internal rim width, listed tire width, and actual width after sitting for a day or two. I can update the table.


*Tire*
*Internal Rim (mm)*​*Listed Width (mm)*​*Actual Width (mm)*​Clement LAS
17.5​33​35.1​Clement LGG
17.5​32​34.8​Continental GP4000s II
17.5​25​26.5-27.1​Continental Gatorskin
17.5​28​28.1​Hutchinson Sector 28
17.5​28​28.5​Kenda Small Block 8
17.5​35​34.1​Specialized Roubaix Pro
17.5​30 tread/32 casing​31.9​

<tbody>
</tbody>


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

Did you measure these, and what sort of air pressure did you select for each?


----------



## Pisgah2000 (Nov 24, 2015)

Yep, I measured these on my bikes with a digital caliper. I've not found pressures to impact actual width all that much (assuming it's somewhere in the recommended range on the sidewall), but I can certainly add that column.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

A lot of good information is also in this thread:
Actual tire widths thread ... please contribute!

Vittoria Rubino Pro Slick 25mm on H+Son Archetype, 27.0mm


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Pisgah2000 said:


> Tire widths vary based on manufacturer and rim width, which can be a bit frustrating if you're working with tight frame or brake tolerances. I figure having a list somewhere would be helpful. Feel free to add your info, including the internal rim width, listed tire width, and actual width after sitting for a day or two. I can update the table.


This subject, and an attempt to create a table or data base, comes up a couple of times per year. Somehow it never seems to catch on. You would think that this would be topic that would get a lot of support and input, but there still is not a readily available source.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Wide Rims and Tires: Real Measurements - Weight Weenies


----------



## Pisgah2000 (Nov 24, 2015)

^ Ah. Well there we go. Good stuff. Never mind then.


----------

